# Dx code: re-implantation parathyroid gland



## Tonyj (Nov 2, 2010)

What dx (V) code would you use for autotransplantation of parathyroid gland into arm after parathyroidectomy?

Note states: 4/10/09- Parathyroid adenoma-> partial parathyroidectomy 3/4 glands removed; 1 gland implanted left forearm


----------

